# Another Haggard Faucet



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Come on, who has this crap?
They’re both leaking, I told the customer, I wouldn’t try to fix them, she fought me in that.. replace or nothing.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MONGO...if those are brass good money at the scrap yard...lol


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I'd tell her I'll try to fix it but the clock keeps on ticking. 

They can spend as much as they want! :biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Those are really witche's faucet, looks like what you'd see like in the creepy movie Suspiria

Click on the link if you dare the faucet!


https://thenextpictureshow.tumblr.c...art-1-of-our-suspirianeon-demon-discussionnow

.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the Addams Family......


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Were you at Scarfaces house. Man those things are crazy.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Dude! The wings on that tub spout look like an extreme safety hazard.

People who put ugly #%$^ like this in their house usually have $$$$. I'd spend days trying to fix it if we had an agreement to pay me hourly for researching the parts.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Alan said:


> Dude! The wings on that tub spout look like an extreme safety hazard.
> 
> People who put ugly #%$^ like this in their house usually have $$$$. I'd spend days trying to fix it if we had an agreement to pay me hourly for researching the parts.



They have the money but don't want to spend it. look at all the granite countertop calls I get. They all expect me to go there within the hour and do the repipe in exchange for a coffee. Oh yeah A few have said fittings only costs 50 cents and were angry for 20 items that I charged with markup.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’ve posted this one before. Same style.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This has been in my truck for a month now, took this from a remodel we are doing. Went to unhook everything and cap off stuff. I now am in possession of two of these ugly [email protected] What Phylrich was thinking when they made it and what people were thinking when they bought it is beyond me. Pretty expensive stuff back in the day.

Hood ornament anyone? :vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> This has been in my truck for a month now, took this from a remodel we are doing. Went to unhook everything and cap off stuff. I now am in possession of two of these ugly [email protected] What Phylrich was thinking when they made it and what people were thinking when they bought it is beyond me. Pretty expensive stuff back in the day.
> 
> Hood ornament anyone? :vs_laugh:


I bet it goes for a pretty penny on ebay..those people that go period correct on everything in the house will spend the $$ to get what they want...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Eh, i was thinking of something crafty to do with it. Selling it on any site like ebay or craigslist would be a hassle for me that I would rather not deal with. Then again, maybe if i could get an outrageous amount ... hmm.

The first one I got a few years ago and Redwood had a customer that might have been interested but nothing ever came of that.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> Eh, i was thinking of something crafty to do with it. Selling it on any site like ebay or craigslist would be a hassle for me that I would rather not deal with. Then again, maybe if i could get an outrageous amount ... hmm.
> 
> The first one I got a few years ago and Redwood had a customer that might have been interested but nothing ever came of that.



this thing is going for $250.00.. https://www.ebay.com/itm/PHYLRICH-D...157720?hash=item25e1af6318:g:aJkAAOSwmiZZ1yUN


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Tango said:


> They have the money but don't want to spend it. look at all the granite countertop calls I get. They all expect me to go there within the hour and do the repipe in exchange for a coffee. Oh yeah A few have said fittings only costs 50 cents and were angry for 20 items that I charged with markup.


Remember what I said about choices?

I can use my stuff at my prices

OR

Make a list for you, hand you the list, and then standby on the clock waiting for you to return with the proper stuff so that I can fix your plumbing problems. 

I can't imagine anything being so astronomically priced that people would be willing to go for option B.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> I’ve posted this one before. Same style.


on ebay thats going for almost $450.00 used.. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pr...674563?hash=item36396cefc3:g:ARUAAOSwuNFbdNVp


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> on ebay thats going for almost $450.00 used.. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pr...674563?hash=item36396cefc3:g:ARUAAOSwuNFbdNVp


That faucet is still in use at a rental property I work at. They won’t get rid of it until it fails.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Well I might have to dig to see if I grabbed the valves and their accessories cause I can't remember if I did. They were reeeeal nasty if I remember correctly and I ended up messing one of them up with some plier marks.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Found the pics I took of them. I do remember removal of the trim being a beeeyotch because of the funk. The lavs were the worst part to dismantle.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice to see most of us have seen these hideous faucets.

This customer lives in a highend part of the city, 
they have a large 2 story home, 
2 car garage.
2 expensive SUVs in the driveway. 

But they are indian- not to be racist or other, but they’re not willing to pay $200 labour to replace the faucet and pop up. 
I don’t get it... big house, expensive SUVs, 2 kids in university but won’t pay a plumber $200....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Nice to see most of us have seen these hideous faucets.
> 
> This customer lives in a highend part of the city,
> they have a large 2 story home,
> ...


Don't worry you are not alone. :wink:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> Nice to see most of us have seen these hideous faucets.
> 
> This customer lives in a highend part of the city,
> they have a large 2 story home,
> ...



Check out my latest sink picture with the angled faucet in the winner's thread....Very similar situation.... And after I did the job I saw he had sent me 5 messages on kijiji to come back and do another portion. Took him 3 days to call as if my phone number on business card wasn't enough, the coupon, the sticker on the pipes, and door hanger on the main valve and the 2 receipts. hahaha!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> on ebay thats going for almost $450.00 used.. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pr...674563?hash=item36396cefc3:g:ARUAAOSwuNFbdNVp







They want 450$ don't mean they are gonna get 450$.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> They want 450$ don't mean they are gonna get 450$.


thats true, but its not the only one listed for that price and from other vendors..but even half of that for a used old faucet is better than the mongo price...I wouldnt pay it but what I see people with $$$$ pay BIG bucks for blows my mind sometimes...


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Actually might look nice in a garden or pond setting.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

breplum said:


> Actually might look nice in a garden or pond setting.


Totally!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I know of someone with a nice koi pond that I think it would add that final touch of class. Soooo ShtRns, ya interested ... PZ discount $350.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> I know of someone with a nice koi pond that I think it would add that final touch of class. Soooo ShtRns, ya interested ... PZ discount $350.


 LMAO..hmmm ill get back to you on that...I want to get one of these for a fountain..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> I know of someone with a nice koi pond that I think it would add that final touch of class. Soooo ShtRns, ya interested ... PZ discount $350.


 or I can put it next to my custom BBQ grill....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ran across these today


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Swan faucets are really popular in your area!

Is that a coffee maker beside the tub? Electrocution and coffee an awesome way to JOLT or JUMP START your morning!!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Ran across these today



HAhahahaah... Nice!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> Swan faucets are really popular in your area!
> 
> Is that a coffee maker beside the tub? Electrocution and coffee an awesome way to JOLT or JUMP START your morning!!


Looks like it!


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I took one out years ago that was real similar to those. 

We had an old ford van at the shop. We used it for various odd jobs. 

We drilled a hole the hood and mounted that swan spout like hood ornament. I wish I had pictures.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Toli said:


> I took one out years ago that was real similar to those.
> 
> We had an old ford van at the shop. We used it for various odd jobs.
> 
> We drilled a hole the hood and mounted that swan spout like hood ornament. I wish I had pictures.


That’s awesome!


----------

